# Yet Another Blue on Blue in the AFG.



## AWP (Jul 9, 2011)

Or Green on Blue or whatever we're calling them this week. Please read the following and show me where Karzai's rage at this practice is quoted. He's all over us bombing civilians, so certainly this epidemic has his attention, right?

Blue Skies to the deceased.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2011/0...rd-shoots-dead-2-nato-troops/?test=latestnews


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 9, 2011)

RIP...  damn


----------



## QC (Jul 9, 2011)

That sucks.


----------



## moobob (Jul 9, 2011)

In a place where it is culturally acceptable to kill someone over an argument, not to mention the infiltrators... not surprising at all.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 9, 2011)

Not even an off the cuff comment from Karzai?  Imagine that.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 9, 2011)

Another reason the public is losing faith in this war.
Someone with stars on their shoulder should be calling the afghan intel chief out for poor hiring practices; let him lose face.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 9, 2011)

RIP to the NATO troops.  Prayers out to all those affected by your loss.

To the perp, Amanullah, there ain't no virgins waiting for you.

LL


----------

